# West Branch Boat Ramp Access ?



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Supposed to go up Sunday for a 4 day stay and will be using the campground ramp or the West ramp off Rock Springs Rd. The ACOE lake forecast is for 2 to 3 ft. above summer pool. Was there for the first time last June but did not think to check what the lake level was then so I don't know how this is affecting the ramps. Still usable? Thank you.


----------



## bassfishinfool (Jun 26, 2004)

Saw a few pics on FB. Piers are under water but I think you could still launch.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Campground launch was good this past tuesday

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike76 (May 18, 2017)

I called the office today around 12:00. They said the East and West ramps are closed. The campground ramp is open.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I drove around the east and west ramps today and saw no signs up , getting onto the docks are under water but the docks are still above water. Still very usable.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike76 (May 18, 2017)

Wow!! I’ve been going to WB for probably 30 years and I’ve never seen it like that. Thanks for the pics. 
See anybody out there while you were there?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I saw it similar to this back in the 80 s , give or take a few years . I was surprised not a vehicle in any lot. Even though it looked like rain, I didn’t go to the campground ramp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Still plenty useable. The concrete was underwater 2 weeks ago when I was there last. Looks like maybe 1' higher. I'll be there early Saturday morning. We will see if the fish cooperate.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Two weeks ago on a Saturday when I last fished WB, we got on the lake about 3:00PM. The new moon was on Tuesday earlier in the week and we planned on staying the night trying for crappie under the green light. We hit a few spots and not much going on. Only 6-7' dink crappie were being caught. We were anchored in a spot enjoying the day waiting for night to fall and the lake to clear out so we could go to our deep night spot and set up for the night. Again nothing but dink 6"ers. About 8:00PM the switch flipped and suddenly we caught a 10, then an 11 and several 12& 13"ers. All in the exact same spot. We stayed till about 10:00PM when it was good and dark and motored over to the east of RS Road and set up. We hit three spots on the east side and not a darn fish. At 2:00AM we called it a night and went home. We should have stayed in our shallow spot in the no wake zone. My point is I wonder how this high water and rain will affect them and where they crappie going to be. The water was 72 degrees that night on June 8th.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

How'd ya do Troy? I was there Fri, Sat, and Sunday. I didn't get anything big, but I boated 3 muskies and lost 1. I had a few other follows. I mostly fished the dam area.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I got to the Gilbert Launch about 11:00AM Saturday and the lot was empty except for a tuck and empty trailer and another truck with it's boat. Both were leaving. Drove around to the ramp and it looks just as pictured above. Water was over the road at the launch still as pictured above.
Prepped the boat and put the kids and dog in the boat and launched. Had no issues except the water was crotch deep and I had to climb up and over the first floating section.
When I came in at 4:30 several people were attempting to launch and there were about 2 dozen trailers in the lot.
I stated above it looks like about 1' higher. It's more like 3-4' higher.


----------

